# need some porkfat



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

anyone know of a place in the central va or beach area that i can get some pork fat from? 

I was always told to go to grocery stores etc and ask but no one in the past 2 months that I've asked says they have any. Minus the asian store, and uh... i aint buyin nothing other than vegetables and sauces from there....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

a real butcher shop will have it


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

hey man check at The Fresh Market.When I was the meat/seafood manager in Newport News I had some most all the time.They might have to save it for a couple of days to get enough for you.We have stores in Newport News,Williamsburg, Virginia Beach,Richmond,and Midlothian.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

central meats in va.beach kempsville road i believe...


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

We are going to be butchering hogs within next two weeks. PM me your number and I will get in touch with you.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

now that'll be fresh!!


----------

